# Looking for DM in Columbus, GA



## Elementgreen (Nov 23, 2008)

If anybody lives in Columbus GA, or lives nearby, please hit me up. Please be willing to work with a newcomer (myself), as I've only played a couple of games with people completely new to the game too.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 24, 2008)

The folks on this board are all based in the Columbus GA area.  

Stratosphere Games

They have multiple games going on every weekend.


----------



## Elementgreen (Nov 24, 2008)

Devyn said:


> The folks on this board are all based in the Columbus GA area.
> 
> Stratosphere Games
> 
> They have multiple games going on every weekend.





You're a life saver man haha.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad I can help.  Just blame everything on Bill and you'll fit right in.


----------

